# Got more tat work done (3 pics)



## budda (Apr 4, 2009)

Yesterday I went to the shop before work to have more work done on my leg sleeve. We didn't get around to the clouds, but the water, ships and a little extra on the sails was done. I'm looking at 1.5 to 2 more sits to finish the whole thing up - I'm excited, but I dont think I can afford to go for at least 1 sit before I'm outta here for the summer *sigh* but I want it to happen haha.

What's left: soft clouds to help fill space between tree and boats, add wood grain to the ships, lighthouse on rocks on back of calf, fill in water below lighthouse, touch-ups. 

OMGWTF he's BLUE!
















I'll update the pics when it's healed - these were taken after it was wrapped for nearly 6 hours, my skin looks less pasty now .


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 4, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## budda (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks 

I am pumped for the finished sleeve!


----------



## hufschmid (Apr 4, 2009)

that looks very nice man 

I want a new tatoo real bad right now 

but I cant come up with a ''guitar idea' which does not look clichee or stupid...


----------



## Ramsay777 (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks great dude! Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## budda (Apr 4, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> that looks very nice man
> 
> I want a new tatoo real bad right now
> 
> but I cant come up with a ''guitar idea' which does not look clichee or stupid...



get a guitar integrated into something else - that's waht I did


----------



## playstopause (Apr 4, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Apr 9, 2009)

Looking at this... I'm almost definately gonna get a clipper ship somewhere, I love them as tattoos!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks great man! I'm still thinking on what to get added to what I already have.


----------



## budda (Apr 9, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> Looks great man! I'm still thinking on what to get added to what I already have.



its dangerous thinking


----------

